

Could the closing of Gourmet mark a bottom for the magazine business? - cwan
http://www.newsweek.com/id/217001

======
nobody_nowhere
Not a fucking chance, we've barely cleared the lip of the crater. Even a
weekly can't stay current these days. Repeat after me: print media is doomed.

